# Saliva testing?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Has anyone had the saliva test done for thyroid and female hormones? My doctor has given me a kit for home, but I'm curious if anyone else has done the testing and had results. Also, any tips before doing the tests.


----------



## 17377 (Aug 29, 2005)

My compounding phamacists offer that test.We encourage all with FMS, CFS, RLS, ME to do a pH test of their Saliva.7.4 is best for human body to work correctly.Anne


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have thoguht about the saliva test My compounding pharmacist also offer is Docs agains itWhat were those conditions you gave to get the saliva test and get ph balanceThanks KAren


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

not had the saliva test but had blood taken to test my thyroid


----------

